# IPhoto/Ipod/Musique et diaporama sur ipod



## peg (14 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

Voici mon problème : J'ai plusieurs photos sous Iphoto pour lesquelles j'ai réalisé divers diaporamas, tenant compte d'une musique choisis dans ITunes...Sur le Mac,tout est parfait, le diaporama fonctionne parfaitement, accompagné de la musique.En revanche, le même diaporama fonctionne sur L'Ipod, mais je n'ai pas la musique...J'ai paramétré l'Ipod ( réglage diaporama / Musique / D'Iphoto ) mais rien n'y fait, j'ai les photos sans musique...Est-ce normal ou y a-t-il moyen de paramétrer.

Merci de vos réponses et bon week end


----------



## marctiger (14 Juillet 2006)

As-tu bien placé ton fichier son au même niveau que ton fichier photos ?


----------



## peg (14 Juillet 2006)

C'est à dire, je ne comprends pas bien ta question. Merci


----------



## marctiger (16 Juillet 2006)

Je voulais dire par l&#224; que tes images sont dans un fichier et ta musique un autre, mais je pensais plut&#244;t &#224; cela en utilisant Keynote ou PowerPoint par exemple car l&#224; les fichiers sont s&#233;pr&#233;s et si tu change l'emplacement du fichier son c'est normal que cela ne fonctionne pas, mais j'avais saut&#233; le fait que c'est avec iPhoto que tu l'as r&#233;alis&#233;, et l&#224; tout est en un au format .mov, et l&#224; comme je ne poss&#232;de pas d'iPod...un r&#233;glage au niveau de l'iPod...changer de format (s'il y a un format iPod ?), ou jettes un oeil *sur ce logiciel* parmi d'autres Freewares ou d&#233;mos, cela peut servir.
Il y a aussi *VisualHub* en d&#233;mo.


----------



## peg (16 Juillet 2006)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse . Je consulte les deux logiciels que tu m'as indiqué...C'est simplement curieux que la musique ne vienne pas lorsque le diaporama se déroul sur l4Ipod...Quelque chose doit m'échapper.

Dans tous les cas, merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## marctiger (16 Juillet 2006)

De rien  avec plaisir.


----------

